# Anyone DIY a trolling motor support?



## richg99 (Jul 10, 2017)

Something like this????

https://thmarine.com/troll-tamer-trolling-motor-stabilizer-lock

It seems that some recent tinnys have had issues with the larger trolling motors cracking welds. Probably due to bouncing around in high wave action. 

Just wondering if anyone has already come up with a solution without spending $90.00 for a fancy turnbuckle. 

richg99


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like it is designed to keep the motor from bouncing around. How about a strap eye and a couple of narrow tie downs or bungees. Could add a block to support it off the deck. Not as fancy but might do the job.


----------



## rich250 (Jul 11, 2017)

here are my 2 different supports, they eliminate bounce but still get a little side to side movement


----------



## richg99 (Jul 11, 2017)

Yep. That's what I am looking for. Thanks. Any others would be appreciated, too. Just gathering ideas now.
Rich


----------



## jethro (Jul 11, 2017)

I'll have to take a picture at some point but I have a Scotty Powerlock rod holder mounted in a convinient spot. At the right angle it supports just under the head of my Minn Kota Powerdrive so it doesn't bounce around when I'm trailering. I use a rubber bungee and wrap it around the rod holder and the shaft of the motor. Works great.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 11, 2017)

Jethro...that might be a Bingo!. On the new 1756 Lowe, the previous owner added four or five rod holders near to the gunnel edges of the boat. I rarely use rod holders. 

It may be that one of them is in a position such that I could simply swing it inboard and let it do the job. 

I can't get to the boat to check that out right now. [email protected]#$ knee is giving me fits. The operation will be Thursday. After some Physical Therapy, I can get back to "messing with my boats".

richg99


----------



## vwguru714 (Jul 11, 2017)

Good luck with the knee and wishes for a speedy recovery.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Jul 11, 2017)

Rich - are you talking about a transom mounted TM without the carriage ?
the Minn Kota on my bass boat has the carriage that is bolted to the boat.
it is held in place with a bungee cord.
the Minn Kota Riptide is a transom mount and I never trailer with it mounted.
I am trying to see the big picture of how the TM in the ad is actually mounted to the boat.







.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 11, 2017)

Mine is a bow mount and is set-up exactly like the one in the picture. 

Apparently, a guy owning a near current year Lowe had his bow's weld split. The supposed reason was that the boat wasn't designed to take a big, heavy, 24-volt trolling motor. Lowe backed the guy up by sending him some additional aluminum plate and even a bow "brace". He is happy.

As you may know, I recently picked up a 2007 1756 Lowe. It is equipped with a 70 lb. MK TM. I haven't seen any issues with it, but I haven't had it out on either the water or the highway, other than dragging it home from where I bought it. Heck, I can't even go and inspect it until I get this knee squared away.

I was told today, by the prior owner, that the TM has been on the boat since 2013. So, I really don't think that I have any issue at all.

However, if a part of the shaft is sticking out and unsupported, then I'll jerry-rig something to lessen the chance of vibration or head swinging during travel or riding in the boat.

Just wondered if anyone else had come up with any new ideas.

regards, richg99


----------



## schukster (Jul 11, 2017)

I use a flush mount rod holder bracket with an extension post to fasten my tm down during trailering





Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 11, 2017)

ANOTHER good idea from you guys!

I have a couple of those fittings that I took off of the prior boat. I even have a couple of the screw-in rod holders that I could adapt (bend) to do the job. Glad that I posted, "Gladder"(Ha Ha) that you answered.

regards, richg99


----------

